# Earnings on dashboard for Taxes



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Is it just me or is there no longer an earnings total on the dashboard? I don't see number of rides or earnings info any more. Short of looking at bank statements, do we have to wait another two weeks to get this info from the 1099? Why would they remove it?!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You will need to sign in to your account, https://partners.uber.com/statements/


----------

